# Feeling guilty



## Lucretia (Sep 21, 2012)

Hubby has to have a medical procedure tomorrow morning. He got his instructions from the doctor a week or so ago. I didn't read them, and figured if there was something I needed to know, he'd tell me. In the meantime, I pulled a big pork butt and a couple of racks of baby back ribs out of the freezer to put on the smoker. He waited until the last minute to let me know that there were a bunch of dietary restrictions he had to follow this week, but the pork needed to be cooked or go bad. So he's on a liquid diet & purging today, and the house is full of the smell of smoked pork. So I feel a little guilty.

But I ate some ribs and drank some beer anyway.


----------



## unkajonet (Sep 21, 2012)

Eat more ribs, drink more beer.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 21, 2012)

And rightly so Evil Temptress!!!:devilburn:


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, you can't let it go to waste, might as well finish it off.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey! I like that idea! And he won't be able to have beer for a few days, so I'd be a good woman to finish it off too so it doesn't sit around tempting him!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 21, 2012)

Out of sight - out of mind. Who cares how it gets out of sight right? Good luck with ridding the house of temptation.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 21, 2012)

Pack it with some dry ice and send it down here, I will be happy to assuage your guilt!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 21, 2012)

That is so wrong! Evil Evil Evil!!! Puree up some butt and make him a BBQ buttshake. Thin it out with beer.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 21, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> ..... So he's on a liquid diet & purging today, and the house is full of the smell of smoked pork. So I feel a little guilty.
> 
> But I ate some ribs and drank some beer anyway.



:rofl2:


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 21, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> That is so wrong! Evil Evil Evil!!! Puree up some butt and make him a BBQ buttshake. Thin it out with beer.



:dazed::idea2::fanning:


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 21, 2012)

No alcohol for him for a few days, so no beer butt shakes. This pork is so tender you don't need teeth to eat it--doesn't need to go thru the blender.

The procedure went well, and he even had some lunch. Soup and a grilled cheese sandwich. I had pork butt and a Stone Old Guardian Barley Wine. But I wept at my failure to be a Perfect Wife, and seasoned the pork with my tears.....

:crytissue:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 21, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> But I wept at my failure to be a Perfect Wife, and seasoned the pork with my tears.....
> 
> :crytissue:



LOL ummm salty pork tears. Save some in a bottle to ward off evil spirits.


Glad to know the procedure went well. Hope he can partake in some porky goodness before too long!


----------



## Seth (Sep 21, 2012)

Lucretia - I am very disappointed in you. You are feeling guilty for a reason; you are evil. As punishment you must buy a knife for your poor husband and it better be a good one, and there better be some food left over for after. You owe him big time!! This is why this world is in such a state. It all starts with the way we treat our family and our friends. In fact, you owe me a knife too for the horrible hurt I am feeling right now. I mean it! Like a westen Shig or something - so don't go tryin to bare you soul here and expect to relieve your guilt and don't try to blame him for not telling you... I am very serious about this. I mean it!


----------



## Namaxy (Sep 21, 2012)

Seth said:


> Lucretia - I am very disappointed in you. You are feeling guilty for a reason; you are evil. As punishment you must buy a knife for your poor husband and it better be a good one, and there better be some food left over for after. You owe him big time!! This is why this world is in such a state. It all starts with the way we treat our family and our friends. In fact, you owe me a knife too for the horrible hurt I am feeling right now. I mean it! Like a westen Shig or something - so don't go tryin to bare you soul here and expect to relieve your guilt and don't try to blame him for not telling you... I am very serious about this. I mean it!



Um....yeah...I'm hurt too! If there weren't selfish beer drinking, butt eating people in this world, there would be more beer and butt to go around......and...who doesn't want more beer and butt???


----------



## Customfan (Sep 21, 2012)

Id say the only way to purge the guilt is to take one of those custom knives you have and raffle it among the forum partakers! :justkidding:

Do something nice for him!


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 21, 2012)

Customfan said:


> Id say the only way to purge the guilt is to take one of those custom knives you have and raffle it among the forum partakers! :justkidding:
> 
> Do something nice for him!



I would. I really, really would. But they were all gifts from hubby, and if I sold them I'd be ungrateful and his feelings would be hurt.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL! Priorities, gotta have them in order!!


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 22, 2012)

Wait- you like beer, knives, and BBQ? Your husband might just be the luckiest bastard this side of Jon @ JKI...


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 22, 2012)

What guarantees do we have that L's pork actually smelt good and drove hubby into fits of jealous hunger? Perhaps only the lack of beer caused him to suffer. Otherwise, maybe the diet change away from his wife's usual pork creations was a welcome one. 'I'll have to git myself in that hospital again!' he's telling himself.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 22, 2012)

That is not funny.


----------

